# pH pen



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just got a Hanna pH/temp reading device from Drs. Foster and Smith. Its cool. Almost instant readings.


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have been reading up on them, trying to make a decision on what to buy. Good to hear some feedback.


----------

